# shimano 105 to sram red



## zninedi (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi guys...

I just got a really good price on a new SRAM red "Black edition" group... Will i notice any big diffrents with that group vs. my old shimano 105 5600?


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Your wallet will definitely be lighter...

The entire sram lineup shifts different than the entire shimano lineup. You'll feel a difference. You wont go any faster, or shift *better* though, its just different.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

No. Sell it to me since it was just a waste of your $. 
Enjoy the nice gruppo. 

What was the final $ on this good deal?


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Red is crisper and faster feeling...more like Campag. When shifting to smaller gears you have to push the lever and develop a feel for the number if gears you are changing. Shifts to bigger gears are strong and fast and responsive. The Front D is a tad sloppy feeling with Red due to the titanium cage. I switched to Force and like it better. As far as ergonomics and weight I feel Red hit a home run. You might shed over a pound from 105 to Red and I love the levers. I am not too fond of the newer Shimano shitfers. The only way up from Red imho is Di2 or some of the Campag 11 speed higher end line ups. 

At the end of the day groups don't make you faster like Tom said but they do feel different and that is a lot of what is important in the riding experience.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

I too just upgraded from 105 5601, I was looking to get the red LTE yellow group, but no one had it in yellow for a great price so i went Campy Record 11 ($1426) w/o the calipers for now and i shed about a 1.2lbs. With the full red group i am sure you shed a bit more than me perhaps as much as 1.5lbs, the 105 5600 group is a pig 2600 grams perhaps a bit more.

I like Red, the shifting is lighting fast but noisy, and i am not crazy about the down shift click before the upshift (if that makes any sense) other than that double tap is awesome way superior in every way compared to Shimano. However i am in love with the double dump of Campy. 105 was a good hardworking group with little to no issues and the shifting was uber smooth, now its on my rain bike. If i was racing Red would have been the only option, but its Campy 11 for me


----------



## smankow (Jul 24, 2011)

one thing that you'll find on the Red shifters in the Zero Loss built into the lever. Basically, there is no "play" in the shifter.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

zninedi said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> I just got a really good price on a new SRAM red "Black edition" group... Will i notice any big diffrents with that group vs. my old shimano 105 5600?


I love Red. Of course I stepped up from Sora so a bit bigger than from 105. But Red is a great group. Shifts beautifully and easily. Very light.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

NJBiker72 said:


> I love Red. Of course I stepped up from Sora so a bit bigger than from 105. But Red is a great group. Shifts beautifully and easily. Very light.


i have to ask...what were you looking for that lead you to this thread? and then once you found it, what made you think a reply like this was worth the effort:shocked:? 

AFTER NEARLY 2 YEARS...


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> i have to ask...what were you looking for that lead you to this thread? and then once you found it, what made you think a reply like this was worth the effort:shocked:?
> 
> AFTER NEARLY 2 YEARS...


It came up on recent threads??? Honestly no idea why. But I did not look for it. Just looked to be helpful.


----------

